# Beg Puppy- Results/Update



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

I want to thank everyone who responded to my earlier thread. Everyone was so helpful and made prepping for my first show so much less nerve racking. 
I was able to find a groomer in New Orleans (I was only home in TX for a day before the show) to groom her, unfortunately she didn't shape nearly as much as I wanted for a true puppy cut but it was a start and she got all blown out and such. And I managed to pull up her topknot a little for Sunday.
Overall I had a very good experience. Great shopping (got a table/arm, mat, collar lead, etc. Loved it!). I was introduced to a lovely mini owner who was much too busy to spend much time with me at the show but hopefully we will meet up soon. I also saw some of the serious cattiness, etc that is dog showing. Mostly I tried to be entertained by the drama and not let it take the fun away from the show.
Saturday after Best in Show there was a 'B match'. She was the only standard entered so won a 1st for her age group and best of breed. She didn't place in group but there were some very nice adult dogs in there. More importantly, she behaved, didn't try to jump on the judge  and had a lot of fun.
Sunday was the special puppy event. Again, she was the only standard so moved up to group. Then we took a 4th in group! We had a little bobble when she wanted to play with the little dog in front of her while we were moving but overall she was better behaved than some of the adult spoos I saw in the ring. Good puppy.
We had a lovely time and I adored seeing all the pups compete. Again, more drama. Apparently the puppy who won best puppy in show wasn't even a registerable breed (one they are considering adding...?) so some people were upset but I was happily oblivious until someone told me later on.
I'm a bit hooked, looking forward to getting her coat in better shape and getting back out there. Thanks again for your help everyone!


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

It's addicting huh I caught the bug too and get sooo excited to go to a show


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry to be behind in posts! Are you in New Orleans or were you visiting? (if you don't mind me asking).

Never mind the first question! I found your posts!

If the show bug bites you, keep visiting shows until you find someone you can work with/who will mentor you.

I hauled my first show pup all over the country so my mentor could groom her. Her first show cut was $40 - she was 4 months old and Michele is one of the BEST groomer/presenters there is. 

You CAN pay as much as $250 for a full groom and spray up - but that's more specialty pricing!

I'm not too terribly close to you, but I could put you in touch with a couple of people in TX who could help you if you want to pursue AKC conformation/showing.

PM me!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

I would love to see pictures!!! I'm glad you had so much fun


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't really have pictures! My husband took a little video for me so I could review how we moved in the ring, etc. but only one photo and it didn't turn out at all!
I need to be sure to get some next time! Speaking of photos- I would love to see new photos of Griffin...is there a thread I missed with some somewhere?


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

I haven't shown pictures of my dogs in a while- let me see if I can find a recent one of Griffin - I just adore his face and was curious if his sister had the same look. Just sweet!


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Just posted a new pic of her in another thread (Changing Colors AKC....) in Poodle talk.


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Same sweet, sweet face


----------

